# Earthway 2600A spreader



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I realize a few of you have experience with this spreader. I just purchased it via Walmart online for *$126* and will arrive tomorrow.

I've read mixed reviews though the more I dig. I have a 12k lawn. I'm not terribly worried about filling up the hopper more than once. I usually spoon feed anyway, so shouldn't be an issue. Some have cited worries about the spread function at lower rates.

It seems very hard to find spreaders online right now. The RB-60 is sold out most places or selling well above the $99 MSRP. Guessing this has to do with the Covid shutdowns.

Any honest thoughts on the 2600A?


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Love my Earthway 2600A. I had the RB-60 for a day and returned it bc it took a lot more leg muscles to push it around.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Great to know. And actually, that is something I hadn't thought about. I have a 12k lawn and about 4k is on a slight incline.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

No issues with the 2600a. Good spreader for the price.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Here is my review of the 2600a plus.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16308


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

daganh62 said:


> Here is my review of the 2600a plus.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16308


Thanks for this. Excellent review. Are you still happy with the product after the last month or so? Would you have gone a different direction looking back?

I'm also considering purchasing this for $145: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Chapin-70-lbs-Contractor-Turf-Spreader-82050C/312440693

It looks solid, holds 70 pounds, but its much larger than the Earthway 2600A. Not sure I want to take up even more room in my shed. The Earthway seems like the safer bet.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

I've had mine for over a year now and I'm not a fan. My issues are that the hopper is constantly jamming up, even when the fertilizer is free of clumps and the drop settings are about worthless.

What I do like is that since I dislike using the spreader I started spraying liquids 90% of the time and I love it. Better and more even coverage and the ability to mix in pesticides and several herbicides at once is a big plus. For that, thanks Earthway 2600A!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm not sure you get anything that is perfect at this price point. A perfect spreader that has no issues is $400+. Sub $150, the earth way is a great option. It's definitely a get what you pay for thing. I do agree that at low broadcast rates, it is a bit inconsistent. With small granules, like fungicides, it's tough to hit that sweet spot with the broadcast. I only use it for fertilizer, which it works perfectly for.
It's a great option if you don't want to drop a half a grand on a spreader.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> I'm not sure you get anything that is perfect at this price point...


Agree. It is no 80lb Lesco, but I have one and find myself using it instead of my Lesco when I don't feel like removing my Spreader-Mate tank. It works fine for what it is.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

dport said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my review of the 2600a plus.
> ...


Yes. I'm still really happy with it


----------

